# None found portsnap mirrors



## ManSlayer7 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hello, I wrote "*portsnap fetch*" and wrote it to me 
	
	



```
Looking up portsnap.freeBSD.org mirrors ... none found.
Fetching public key from portsnap.FreeBSD.org ... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
```
How to fix this problem? Thank you


----------



## SirDice (Aug 6, 2012)

Without much information to go on I'm guessing your network hasn't been configured correctly.


----------



## ManSlayer7 (Aug 6, 2012)

where do I configure it?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 6, 2012)

Can you post the output of ifconfig(8) and the contents of /etc/resolv.conf?


----------



## ManSlayer7 (Aug 6, 2012)

```
ifconfig - flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
inet6 fe80: : 1%lo0 pregixlen 64 scopeid 0x1
inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
```
, /etc/resolv.conf probably don't exists.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 6, 2012)

You don't have a working network connection. Is lo0 the only interface that shows up?


----------



## ManSlayer7 (Aug 6, 2012)

In ifconfig(4)? yes. BTW, sorry for code.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 6, 2012)

What kind of hardware does the machine have? And what version of FreeBSD are you trying?


----------



## ManSlayer7 (Aug 6, 2012)

It is a VPS. 7.4 x64


----------



## SirDice (Aug 6, 2012)

Can you post the output of `# pciconf -lv | grep -B 4 "network"`


----------



## ManSlayer7 (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## SirDice (Aug 6, 2012)

The command is one line.


----------



## ManSlayer7 (Aug 6, 2012)

I can't say "|" because i cant use alt.. I am connected with vnc


----------



## SirDice (Aug 6, 2012)

When you said VPS I was expecting a hoster. Configure your Qemu correctly.


----------



## ManSlayer7 (Aug 6, 2012)

I corrected it by filling out the correct network in sysinstall .. Thank you for trying


----------



## cat (May 7, 2013)

Hello, 

I have a few questions. This is my first FreeBSD installation and *I* have little bit of Linux background. Thanks for the chance to ask and learn new things.

I am getting an error while fetching the update:


```
root@FreeBSD:/root # portsnap fetch
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... none found.
Fetching public key from portsnap.FreeBSD.org... failed.
No mirrors remaining, giving up.
root@FreeBSD:/root #
```


```
root@FreeBSD:/root # pciconf -lv | grep -B 4 "network"
    subclass   = USB
em0@pci0:2:1:0: class=0x020000 card=0x075015ad chip=0x100f8086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82545EM Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Copper)'
    class      = network
root@FreeBSD:/root #
root@FreeBSD:/root #
root@FreeBSD:/root #
root@FreeBSD:/root #
root@FreeBSD:/root # pciconf -lv | grep -B 4 "network"
    subclass   = USB
em0@pci0:2:1:0: class=0x020000 card=0x075015ad chip=0x100f8086 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82545EM Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Copper)'
    class      = network
root@FreeBSD:/root # ping 8.8.8.8
PING 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=0 ttl=128 time=4.951 ms
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=1 ttl=128 time=5.454 ms
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=2 ttl=128 time=35.179 ms
64 bytes from 8.8.8.8: icmp_seq=3 ttl=128 time=50.297 ms
^C
--- 8.8.8.8 ping statistics ---
4 packets transmitted, 4 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 4.951/23.970/50.297/19.515 ms
root@FreeBSD:/root # ping 4.2.2.2
PING 4.2.2.2 (4.2.2.2): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 4.2.2.2: icmp_seq=0 ttl=128 time=282.859 ms
64 bytes from 4.2.2.2: icmp_seq=1 ttl=128 time=289.059 ms
64 bytes from 4.2.2.2: icmp_seq=2 ttl=128 time=277.916 ms
64 bytes from 4.2.2.2: icmp_seq=3 ttl=128 time=268.283 ms
64 bytes from 4.2.2.2: icmp_seq=4 ttl=128 time=273.846 ms
64 bytes from 4.2.2.2: icmp_seq=5 ttl=128 time=281.142 ms
64 bytes from 4.2.2.2: icmp_seq=6 ttl=128 time=279.444 ms
64 bytes from 4.2.2.2: icmp_seq=7 ttl=128 time=276.571 ms
64 bytes from 4.2.2.2: icmp_seq=8 ttl=128 time=269.546 ms
^C
--- 4.2.2.2 ping statistics ---
9 packets transmitted, 9 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 268.283/277.630/289.059/6.163 ms
root@FreeBSD:/root # netstat -r
Routing tables

Internet:
Destination        Gateway            Flags    Refs      Use  Netif Expire
default            192.168.241.2      UGS         0       23    em0
localhost          link#5             UH          0       64    lo0
192.168.241.0      link#2             U           0      544    em0
192.168.241.136    link#2             UHS         0        0    lo0

Internet6:
Destination        Gateway            Flags      Netif Expire
::                 localhost          UGRS        lo0
localhost          link#5             UH          lo0
::ffff:0.0.0.0     localhost          UGRS        lo0
fe80::             localhost          UGRS        lo0
fe80::%lo0         link#5             U           lo0
fe80::1%lo0        link#5             UHS         lo0
ff01::%lo0         localhost          U           lo0
ff02::             localhost          UGRS        lo0
ff02::%lo0         localhost          U           lo0
root@FreeBSD:/root #
root@FreeBSD:/root #
root@FreeBSD:/root #
root@FreeBSD:/root # ifconfig
em0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=9b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM>
        ether 00:0c:29:36:b0:3e
        inet 192.168.241.136 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.241.255
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
        media: Ethernet autoselect (1000baseT <full-duplex>)
        status: active
plip0: flags=8810<POINTOPOINT,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        options=600003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x5
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
        nd6 options=21<PERFORMNUD,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
root@FreeBSD:/root #
```

My FreeBSD version information:


```
root@FreeBSD:/root #
root@FreeBSD:/root # uname -a
FreeBSD FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE #0 r243825: Tue Dec  4 09:23:10 UTC 2012     root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

What things do *I* need to do fix this issue?

Thanks 
cat


----------



## SirDice (May 7, 2013)

Are there valid DNS servers in /etc/resolv.conf? See resolv.conf(5).


----------



## cat (May 8, 2013)

Thanks @SirDice.

Yes, it's working. Thank you very much.


----------



## Archil Labadze (Sep 26, 2015)

One more solution:
Type DNS servers into /etc/resolv.conf


----------

